# kitten enquiry from the states



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Just had a call from someone in America interested in a kitten from the next litter,how difficult would it be to arrange to get a kitten to them? What would need to be done on my part? Is is possible for them to come collect the kittens and sort out the journey themselves? no idea on this one.


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

I have no idea with regards to shipping the kittens... but america is a big place and british shorthairs are not in short supply there. Are they buying a pet or on active? If it is just pet I'd wonder why there were looking so far afield.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Ummm. Not sure on why they would want one from the UK ...

Anyway here is a link

Home | Animal Importation | CDC


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

thatsafunnylookingcat said:


> I have no idea with regards to shipping the kittens... but america is a big place and british shorthairs are not in short supply there. Are they buying a pet or on active? If it is just pet I'd wonder why there were looking so far afield.


Iv yet to get back to them as i didnt answer phone was left a voice mail,nothing was mentioned about wanting it for breeding,iv to call them back.


Cosmills said:


> Ummm. Not sure on why they would want one from the UK ...
> 
> Anyway here is a link
> 
> Home | Animal Importation | CDC


Thanx cm dont know if i can be bothered to read tonight will do tomorrow.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

It's a long journey for a little baby on her own in the hold. I wouldn't be keen, personally.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

America is indeed a big place, and the distance between breeders can be huge. 
S/he may have some valid reasons for wanting to import from the UK, as an outcross perhaps. It might even work out cheaper for them to do this, than buy from a breeder within the USA with a suitable pedigree.

It's a lot easier to export than it used to be, although it wasn't that difficult in the first place, more a fear of the unknown, Now we have the internet it's possible to check out potential buyers and get references from overseas breed clubs and/or vets.

If you don't feel comfortable then don't do it, but you have plenty of time to research this person and say "no" at any stage. I exported two kittens to a gentleman in Bermuda many years ago and spent a long time deciding if it was going to be right, and in the end it all went very smoothly and they had an excellent home.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Was it a genuine enquiry ? do you have the number ? 

I'm sure Spid ( yes you again spid ) lol .... had a Raggamuffin sent Trans-Atlantic .... Perhaps a PM to her Sara x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> America is indeed a big place, and the distance between breeders can be huge.
> S/he may have some valid reasons for wanting to import from the UK, as an outcross perhaps. It might even work out cheaper for them to do this, than buy from a breeder within the USA with a suitable pedigree.
> 
> It's a lot easier to export than it used to be, although it wasn't that difficult in the first place, more a fear of the unknown, Now we have the internet it's possible to check out potential buyers and get references from overseas breed clubs and/or vets.
> ...


Strangely it was a guy who enquired.Guess ill have to speak to him to see what his intentions are,he did mention it was a colourpoint he was after.kind of can do without the hassle if im honest with baby been due.We will see,i guess if they dont come here id have to drop said kitten off at airport then off it goes? Would it need any special shots? Does it have to spend time in quarantine?,im thinking it wouldnt.

Oh its Louisiana hes from.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanx cm dont know if i can be bothered to read tonight will do tomorrow.[/QUOTE]

I didnt read... Coundnt be arsed ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Was it a genuine enquiry ? do you have the number ?
> 
> I'm sure Spid ( yes you again spid ) lol .... had a Raggamuffin sent Trans-Atlantic .... Perhaps a PM to her Sara x


Yeah shirl the number came up and it said Louisiana next to number i thought im not answering that cause didnt know number but noticed they left a voice message so played it back,defo someone american sounding lol.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lostbear said:


> It's a long journey for a little baby on her own in the hold. I wouldn't be keen, personally.


Yes not something to be decided lightly.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You sure he realises you are in the UK?


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> You sure he realises you are in the UK?


That's actually a very good point


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> You sure he realises you are in the UK?


Yeah i guess so he said im not from the uk im from the states,so i figure he knows.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Google can be your friend


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Google can be your friend


will try now see what i get.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> Strangely it was a guy who enquired.Guess ill have to speak to him to see what his intentions are,he did mention it was a colourpoint he was after.kind of can do without the hassle if im honest with baby been due.We will see,i guess if they dont come here id have to drop said kitten off at airport then off it goes? Would it need any special shots? Does it have to spend time in quarantine?,im thinking it wouldnt.
> 
> Oh its Louisiana hes from.


No quarantine required their end, but kitten may need rabies shots, although coming from a rabies-free country, it may not, which means you don't have to do that and keep it for longer.

I think all that's needed is a health certificate from a vet to certify it is fit to travel within 24 hrs of the flight, and an airline approved travelling container (which the buyer will need to pay for - check this as UK airlines are very strict). Then yes, roll up on time stated by airline and that's it.

Or you may wish a professional international courier to deal with it all, as they can, but this will be of higher cost to the buyer. It's worth explaining to him that buying a cat from the UK is not as straightforward as shipping one in from elsewhere, nad may even be more expensive than other EU countries (as we have higher welfare and transportation regulations).

My eyes were certainly opened years ago, when I went to an international TICA cat show in Paris - in 1989. There were cats there from all over Europe, and many had flown in from the USA just for a show. This was when we still had quaratine in place and we couldn't import ourselves or even show abroad. One French breeder refused to speak to me as she claimed UK breeders were snooty and didn't want to buy French cats.... she had absolutely no idea that we couldn't because of our quarantine laws....


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

nope shirl not getting nothing.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> No quarantine required their end, but kitten may need rabies shots, although coming from a rabies-free country, it may not, which means you don't have to do that and keep it for longer.
> 
> I think all that's needed is a health certificate from a vet to certify it is fit to travel within 24 hrs of the flight, and an airline approved travelling container (which the buyer will need to pay for - check this as UK airlines are very strict). Then yes, roll up on time stated by airline and that's it.
> 
> ...


*

*

really oh wow.Tbf i dont think i could cope with exporting 'right now',ill call the guy tomorrow and explain.Thanx for the info.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Here it's quite common for breeders to air ship with so much distance. I've had 3 shipped to me by the breeder. 

They need a health clearance and rabies vaccine prior to shipment. That's for domestic shipping. 

If the buyer is in Louisiana bear in mind there is only one international airport - New Orleans. It's not a huge airport and I don't know if there are any direct flights to the UK. There would probably be a connection through one of the 3 New York airports.

My cats were shipped from a small regional airport with a connection in Newark then on to Denver. Total flight time was around 4 hours with an hour lay over in Newark. 

The airline will be able to assist you in what you need to do if you decide to sell this guy a kitten.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Here it's quite common for breeders to air ship with so much distance. I've had 3 shipped to me by the breeder.


Same as here, kittens and cats travel very well. All my purchased cats have been shipped from another state or overseas without issue.

Many of my kittens are flown to their new homes as well. To other states is 6-8 hours, and over 24 hours for imports. Importing and exporting is a necessity for many breeders, luckily the cats cope much better than the humans.

You do need to make sure the person is well aware of what they're getting, I've only dealt with breeders who've been highly recommended for my imports, whose eye and opinion I trust, and they send tons of photos from all sorts of angels so we are both happy with things.
We also sort out the contract well in advance.

ETA we use pet transport companies here, they make the bookings and can also do door to door delivery.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm a rescuer not a breeder but I just wonder how much you can 'keep an eye' on them when they go so far away. We had a full-pedigree persian in our rescue that had been imported from the US for thousands of pounds to be used as a stud but he came to us in an awful state as he kept straying, in the end his 'owner' didn't want to know and he couldn't go back to his breeder.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

My biggest fear of letting a cat go to the states would be the possibility it would be declawed. There's no way I could do anything to stop it.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I knew some of the original MC breeders in the UK who were importing cat in the 1990s. They flew to the US many times to meet breeders and see cats.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> We also sort out the contract well in advance.


Which law applies on an international sale? Country of origin or destination? I can see that it's country of origin while the kitten is still there with the breeder but what about once it's left? I have let a kitten go abroad but only to mainland Europe and I had the buyer make all the travel arrangements and collect so for me it was a normal pick up. I have a very vague memory on the law of shipping contracts and where liability lies at each point but I wouldn't know how to start drawing up a contract.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> Here it's quite common for breeders to air ship with so much distance. I've had 3 shipped to me by the breeder.
> 
> They need a health clearance and rabies vaccine prior to shipment. That's for domestic shipping.
> 
> ...


Thanx tt thats great info 


spotty cats said:


> Same as here, kittens and cats travel very well. All my purchased cats have been shipped from another state or overseas without issue.
> 
> Many of my kittens are flown to their new homes as well. To other states is 6-8 hours, and over 24 hours for imports. Importing and exporting is a necessity for many breeders, luckily the cats cope much better than the humans.
> 
> ...


Thankyou sc's good points there


HoneyFern said:


> I'm a rescuer not a breeder but I just wonder how much you can 'keep an eye' on them when they go so far away. We had a full-pedigree persian in our rescue that had been imported from the US for thousands of pounds to be used as a stud but he came to us in an awful state as he kept straying, in the end his 'owner' didn't want to know and he couldn't go back to his breeder.


Thats terrible the poor cat


havoc said:


> My biggest fear of letting a cat go to the states would be the possibility it would be declawed. There's no way I could do anything to stop it.


Do you know id not even thought about this,thats quite a big worry indeed.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

havoc said:


> My biggest fear of letting a cat go to the states would be the possibility it would be declawed. There's no way I could do anything to stop it.


Good point, however the breeder could find out pretty easily the potential buyer's views on declawing by their reaction when the subject is broached.

I would venture to guess that someone sophisticated enough to be going through a registered breeder to import a purebred cat would be informed on this barbaric procedure, but you never know.

Airlines that deal with shipping cats do a fairly good job in making it as seamless as possible. They ship hundreds of them and know what they're doing. The one I've used here has a 'Pet Safe' program with policies to help to ensure a safe journey.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I think I would try to make sure its a genuine caller to start with, and also what the payment arrangements etc are?
I had someone enquire last week about a kitten, I noticed her email was a Chinese one, so I asked where she was living , as I had seen her email was Chinese, never heard anymore after that
I really wouldn't like to send a young kitten on an air journey though


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

jaycee05 said:


> I really wouldn't like to send a young kitten on an air journey though


They really do just fine. It's far better to air ship to places that are geographically spread out than subject a cat to a several day auto ride.

And just because someone's from China doesn't mean they aren't a potentially serious buyer.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

To be honest iv not called him back the timing is just all wrong for me,soo busy atm.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Good point, however the breeder could find out pretty easily the potential buyer's views on declawing by their reaction when the subject is broached.


Absolutely you could. I'd be more worried if it wasn't a breeder. You hear such awful stories of it being a 'package deal' with neutering and pet owners collecting their cat to find it's been declawed when they had no knowledge of the realities of the process.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> To be honest iv not called him back the timing is just all wrong for me,soo busy atm.


If you don't want to export just drop him a 'sorry no export' email.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> If you don't want to export just drop him a 'sorry no export' email.


yes he left his email so will do.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

BSH is not a breed you hear of that often in the states. That said a quick google shows there are BSH breeders on this side of the pond. One is in Florida which is a state he could easily drive to from Louisiana. 

Wonder why he would want to import when he could get one here. Maybe they're just more special coming directly from Britain? :biggrin:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

havoc said:


> Which law applies on an international sale?


Not sure, have never broken a contract. I do know of a recent case the breeder won that was filed in her home country.



havoc said:


> I wouldn't know how to start drawing up a contract.


Standard contract, cat not to be sold on entire, all pet kittens neutered before placement, cat retired by X age, guarantee of fertility, health etc. all the normal things that contracts contain.



Toby Tyler said:


> Wonder why he would want to import when he could get one here.


Likely the same reason I import, new lines 

I've yet to meet an American breeder who agrees with declawing, tends to be in the contract that owners are not to delaw. Declawing is also illegal in several states, things are slowly changing in the US.
Many breeders also early neuter, which cancels out the 'package deal' risks.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I wouldn't know how to start drawing up a contract.
> 
> Standard contract, cat not to be sold on entire, all pet kittens neutered before placement, cat retired by X age, guarantee of fertility, health etc. all the normal things that contracts contain.


I meant I wouldn't know how to start drawing up a valid international contract. The whole point is that they're not necessary when people abide by them, they only come into their own when one party breaches.


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

I know of a breeder who recently sold a kitten to the USA. In a matter of a week, the new owner started to claim the kitten had various diseases (which didn't add up) and demanded 1500$ for supposed medical bills that she had absolutely no proof of. Now the person is saying if the breeder won't pay up, she'll leave the kitten at the vet clinic forever. She is unable to provide any photos or evidence whatsoever that any of this is true. It is an on-going story at the moment... Not saying this would happen to you, but - be careful. This was also a breed that was not in short supply in the USA. I figure the buyer planned this all along.


----------

